# dream list



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

here is where you post what animals you have and what you would like to add to your collection or just write down your dream pets. or post your collection if your happy with what you have  

what i own:

1.0 leopard gecko
1.0 royal python

formerely owned:

1 corn snake

wish list:

*snakes,*
emerald tree boa
green tree python
dumerils boa 
burmese python
hog island boa
red tail boa
brazilian rainbow boa

*lizards*
bosc monitor
green igauna
chinese water dragon
tokay gecko's

well i dont want much do i? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I would like to have my male albino green burm home,a pair of boas,maybe a few more corns,an indian ornamental,green bottle blue and a group of imperial scorps.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

1. Velociraptor (well you DID say dream list :lol: )
2. Some type of monitor lizard
3. Ickle geckos (any as long as they're ickle!)

I'm gonna have to name one of my ickle geckos Ickle... :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't mind an Ackie in the future..also every single king available..the ones ihaven't got anyway :lol: :lol: a GTP...a piebald... well thatsnot going to happen..


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

ALL OF THEM!!! mwahahahaha......

But I'd settle for a leucistic ball (one of the free-to-a-good-home kind), a black king (as contrast - and so one or the other will match my outfit at all times), and a frilly babygizmo (or 2....)


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Xenodon werneri is my ultimate wish list snake.

I'd also like ablack agama if I can ever find out what they actually are and how to keep them!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

a komodo dragon, always wanted one. and a big steel cage lined room to keep it in


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

I would so badly like two fiji iguanas (too expensive and endagered  ) and water dragons

Already have:
4 Rankins dragons
3 Herman's Tortoises
Many Yemen Chameleons
3 White's tree frogs


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

My own dream list would include many other gecko species or species i previously had but that i don't keep any more:

-Satanic leaf-tail gecko group,giant New Caledonia "dark morph" geck (same genus as cresties),painted geckoes (_Paroedura pictus_),Sameit's mossy leaf-tail geckoes (_Uroplatus sikorae sameiti_ ),Knob-tailed geckoes (_Nephurus sp._ ),New Zealand green tree geckoes (_Naultinus sp._ ),Mauritius day gecko (_Phelsuma cepediana_ )

As for other lizards :Madagascar dwarf chamaeleons (_Brookesia minima_ ),any large monitor species ,Collared agamids _(Chlamydosaurus_ _kingii_).

As for snakes : White lips australian python (_Leiopython albertisii _),_Lichanura sp._ (Californian dwarf boas ) ,Calif Kingsnakes ,Hognose snakes ,Purple snake (_Drymarchon corais_ ) ,and a large couple of boas or pythons like _molurus bivittatus_ .[/i]


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Fiji Iguanas, monkey tailed skinks, chinese crocodile lizards and any expemsive royal morphs  8)


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Fiji Iguanas, monkey tailed skinks, chinese crocodile lizards and any expemsive royal morphs  8)


if i had a endless wallet id buy a ton of royal morphs lol.

but i can tick royal of my wanted list.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

NNY said:


> I wouldn't mind an Ackie in the future..also every single king available..the ones ihaven't got anyway :lol: :lol: a GTP...a piebald... well thatsnot going to happen..


I hadn't read this post when I suggested everyone to chuck in a fiver to get you a piebald in return to your generosity of creating everyone's sigs.

I begin to think I've got psychic powers :roll:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

alsynthe said:


> a komodo dragon, always wanted one. and a big steel cage lined room to keep it in


It would have to be very big a cage.

I've just gone to a rep shop nearby, and the owner has a couple of big monitors, they were komodo related.

The guy told me he's got a kind of bacteria as well, and he's bite is not pleasant, can lead you to lose a limb if bitten.

He walks his monitor in a leash as if he was a dog.

He's the only person breeding them in the UK, but you require a big room for him, not a cage. Minimum I reckon is 12 foot x 8 foot.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

My wish list is very simple at the moment:

I've love to get a pair of pure unrelated hogg island boas (which I think I will get sometime soon) and a pair of unrelated red malaysian blood python like this one:



I know where to find the hoggies, just concerned about the price since I heard they go for £ 175.00 each which I think is a bit pricey.

Sometime ago, someone I can't remember the name told me where to find the blood pythons, but I never believe I will find one exactly like this, the ones I normally see around are the brown type.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

a female hogg island boa for chris actually loads of boas for chris
A pair of every corn snake morph and royal morph there is for me 
ooo! and a pair of brb's thank you very much


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dexter said:


> My wish list is very simple at the moment:
> 
> I've love to get a pair of pure unrelated hogg island boas (which I think I will get sometime soon) and a pair of unrelated red malaysian blood python like this one:
> 
> ...


ive only seen one in person ive never seen a shop selling blood pythons.

the next snakes i want to get are









BRB

OR









dumerils boa


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

http://dragonsdasgard.actifforum.com/viewtopic.forum?t=418

This are the differences between the 3 species of Malayan pythons which were before mere subspecies.

you can try at nga herp (USA)

Or contact Aquazone in Peruwelz (Belgium): www.aquazone.be 
Téléphone +32(0)69/78.15.71 
(English spoken)

Or Amazonie in France : www.amazonie.com (Near Toulouse)
tel 00 33 561 00 99 10 (english spoken too,ask for the reptile seller)

Good luck to find your blood python.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for that. I don't think I'd go that far to get one though, too much hassle with shipping and costly as well, but it's good to know there are keepers we can contact.

I'm hoping to find one in the UK when the right time comes.

Take care.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I want 2 pairs of unrelated womas and a pair of black headed pythons.
But been told i wants dont get......one day.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

The thing that sucks most is i hav the money to buy the fiji's and there huge viv, but my parents won't let me :evil: I only have a snow corn and a brazilian rainbow aswell, not much, to wat i used to have :lol:


----------



## Geo (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd have to have a pine snake, a milk snake and a royal python on my wish list. It might not sound like much but her indoors took a bit of convincing before we got our two corns. One day though.....One day. :banghead:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

You didn't happen to sell a garden shed on ebay did you Geo?? :lol: :lol:


----------

